# Car Door Handle - Not Opening



## Wrenrex (Feb 9, 2021)

Either a part broke, or is disconnected. You'll have to remove the interior panel to make the repair.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I see you are in Ireland - what kind of car do you have ?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Child locks? There is typically a small tab level on the side of the door panel that can be selected to prevent the inside handles from working.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

lenaitch said:


> Child locks? There is typically a small tab level on the side of the door panel that can be selected to prevent the inside handles from working.


The inside works, but the outside doesn't.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

HotRodx10 said:


> The inside works, but the outside doesn't.


Oops. ya, that would be weird - kids can get out but can't get back in.

Sounds like a part/linkage has failed, but it's weird that it has happened on both sides. Is the car new - off to the dealer. If used, maybe the previous owner disabled them for some reason.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

IF the door locks operate from a key fob, you may need to click unlock twice to unlock them. Wifey's car is like that, but I programmed it that way from the dash control panel. One click opens driver door, and two clicks open passenger, back and lift gate doors.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Remove a door panel and take a look.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

hopefully the OP has it figured out by now


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

John Smith_inFL said:


> hopefully the OP has it figured out by now


Since yesterday? Maybe; maybe not.


----------

